# Accidental litter needs homes



## maidance

As you may know, a bit over two months ago my female rabbit had 5 little babies. As school is about to start and my parents get more on edge I am now seeking homes for them. There is a shelter sort of nearby that I will surrender them to if I don't hear back, but I trust all of you more than some strangers so I want to offer them to you all first. I can supply food for them (they're on oxbow young rabbit food) and will buy any supplies you ask for (within reason). I live in Westchester county NY but my mom is so "fed up" with them we'd be able to travel pretty far.


----------



## maidance

Pictures! 
Males:



In order; Tenshi, Kaoru, Hikaru

Females: 


In order; Yami, Aibou


----------



## Watermelons

I sure hope you are waiting until these babies are 8 weeks of age before you send them off to new homes.
It is illegal in most states for them to go before that age.


----------



## maidance

Watermelons said:


> I sure hope you are waiting until these babies are 8 weeks of age before you send them off to new homes.
> It is illegal in most states for them to go before that age.




Sorry if I didn't make this clear. They are 8 weeks, and on Friday they're 9 weeks. I wouldn't do any harm to my bunnies, they're very precious to me, but because I'm only 16 I don't have any say in keeping them


----------



## maidance

Sorry if I didn't make this clear. They are 8 weeks, and on Friday they're 9 weeks. I wouldn't do any harm to my bunnies, they're very precious to me, but because I'm only 16 I don't have any say in keeping them


----------



## maidance

Sorry I didn't put this in the title, I'm in Westchester NY and constantly in the city and can travel to the surrounding states with little problem. Anywhere further will need some debate. I also go to cape cod a lot so if you're somewhere around there that works too


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:goodluck


----------



## maidance

The buns are almost 6 months now and still available... I've called the shelter and they say they'll take them but there isn't any room until after Christmas (it's a small shelter). They're still not neutered because I don't have the money right now but if you would like one of the buns I could probably convince my mom to load me money to neuter him/her for you. The buns are pretty much the same size as mama Natsu (the one with a stripe on her back) View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1417637256.612046.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1417637298.175344.jpg


----------



## maidance

The boys are still around too but their cage makes it hard to get a good pick of them so I'll take one later


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf

I wouldn't mind having one of the two males thatre grayish looking with the tan in them how far can you travel as I'm in Florida and how, much are they? I prefer the male not to be neutered as he will live by himself and my other rabbits are unfixed as well and don't have territorial issues.


----------



## Devi

I'd take Kaoru and Hikaru especially if they come already neutered but I live to far away. So I will wish you luck.


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf

I can also take Yami I have room and they'll be outside buns too and well cared for.


----------



## maidance

SouthernNetherlandDwarf said:


> I wouldn't mind having one of the two males thatre grayish looking with the tan in them how far can you travel as I'm in Florida and how, much are they? I prefer the male not to be neutered as he will live by himself and my other rabbits are unfixed as well and don't have territorial issues.




Hi there. Sorry for taking so long to get back to you. Unfortunately today we found out my mother needs a full knee replacement and it will be hard for us to travel right now. However we are seriously discussing it and I promise to get back to you with a final answer as soon as I can. Are you willing to wait till February?


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf

Yeah that's no problem.


----------



## abrynildsen

I volunteer at a animal rescue you can contact them through email at [email protected]. You can even look the shelter online at www.companimals.org and the good thing for the shelter I volunteer at is a non-kill shelter just email someone will get back to you or message me you contact info and pass it along


----------



## maidance

abrynildsen said:


> I volunteer at a animal rescue you can contact them through email at [email protected]. You can even look the shelter online at www.companimals.org and the good thing for the shelter I volunteer at is a non-kill shelter just email someone will get back to you or message me you contact info and pass it along




Thank you for the link!! I've already contacted the two shelters near me and they're full but I'll definitely call this shelter!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sugarbread

Try making an ad on kijiji and send them to good homes.


----------



## maidance

Sugarbread said:


> Try making an ad on kijiji and send them to good homes.




Never heard of it, but I'll look into it immediately! Thanks!


----------



## Oswald05

Whats the breed?


----------



## maidance

Oswald05 said:


> Whats the breed?




They're mini rex/Dutch mix. The boys have just been neutered and the girls are scheduled for next week. Unfortunately little Tenshin didn't make it through the surgery, so there are only 4 left


----------



## Oswald05

Well i would happily take them in but im not sure with all thats going on in ur life at the moment you'd want to travel far distances i wisj u the best of luck though!!&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Oswald05

Oh ok well good luck!! They r Absolutely ADORABLE


----------



## maidance

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1432345461.607070.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1432345484.316250.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1432345498.251343.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1432345513.541962.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1432345527.749591.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1432345539.804453.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1432345550.162219.jpg

Aibou! She's nicer than she was before she was spayed, when I came to take pictures she immediately ran up for pets. Very friendly. Mostly white but a few little dots on her back, eyeliner and tipped ears.


----------



## StitchLover

Aww so cute! Too bad you live on the other side of the country! I'd totally take her. My bunny is getting kinda lonely so I was going to get him a friend.


----------



## abrynildsen

How old are they now?. How much do you want for them?


----------



## maidance

abrynildsen said:


> How old are they now?. How much do you want for them?




Almost a year actually, and they're free as long as they're assured a good home. All are fixed except for Yami, but we're working on that


----------

